# heading west



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm moving to geraldton from tassie in a month and was wondering if anyone could fill me in on the fishing around there or if anyone's up for a sesh once all my stuff arrives.
col.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

G'day mate,,best to talk to the locals,,theres Geralton members on here cheers,, http://siteground137.com/~kayakfi1/index.php


----------

